# [Usertest] Logitech Illuminated Keyboard



## Wannseesprinter (2. Oktober 2009)

Aloha da draußen,

nachdem ich sehr zufrieden schweren Herzens meine Logitech G11 nach Amazon zurückschicken musste, sollte die darauf folgende und quälende Wahl samt Entscheidung nicht zu lange auf sich warten lassen.

Die G11 hatte innerhalb des Garantierahmens die Begleiterscheinungen, dass die Leer- und Backslashtaste klemmten und sich nur noch mit leichter Gewalt wieder aus dieser unglücklichen Position befreien ließen. Die Leertaste senkte sich auf der linken Seite zudem sehr stark ab, sodass sie in dieser Lage nicht zu benutzen war. Hier gilt ein großer Dank an Amazon, dass die Abwicklung trotz fehlendem Lieferschein ohne Probleme über die Bühne ging.

Nun schreibe ich diese Zeilen gerade mit meiner neuesten Errungenschaft. Nicht zu Unrecht werdet ihr euch die Frage stellen, weshalb ich von der G11 zum Illuminated Keyboard gewechselt bin. Ganz schlichte Antwort: Ich spiele in letzter Zeit kaum noch am Rechner, beanspruche meine Finger aber trotzdem (wie ihr es hier vielleicht feststellen könnt) sehr, da ich die alte Summe der G11 zurückerstattet bekamt, war der Kauf der rund 70 Euro teuren Tastatur zu verkraften. Ich möchte euch aber vorab sagen, dass sich das Illuminated Keyboard keineswegs als Zockertastatur disqualifiziert hat. Dazu aber später mehr.

Logitech preist den leuchtenden Kollegen in dieser stark reflektierenden Verpackung an. Hier wurde aber nicht unnötig viel Pappe verbrezelt, alles im grünen Bereich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückseite der Verpackung hat es ebenfalls in sich: Diesmal wurde der Spieß umgedreht und die Tastatur und die sechs Kästchen als Augenfänger angerichtet. "Schick, schick" dachte ich mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tastatur wurde in eine transparente Schutzfolie gehüllt. Logitech mag den Kunden nicht schon von Beginn an verärgern, wenn man bedenkt, wie viel Euronen man für die Tastatur aufgebracht hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man bleibt beim Wort: Etwas mehr als 9 Millimeter misst die Dicke an der prächtigsten Stelle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur zuckersüßen Veranschaulichung habe ich die aktuellste PCGH daneben gelegt. Eine zweite PCGH würde noch unterhalb der Dicke der Tastatur bleiben. Erwartet nicht so viel, irgendwo muss die Technik noch ihren Platz finden  Sie macht durch die sehr schmale Bauweise einen verdammt schicken Eindruck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie kam's mir aber vor, dass der flache Freund einen recht kräftigen Eindruck im Gewicht machte. Die Küchenwaage geschnappt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...wird ein dreistelliges Gewicht angezeigt. Satte 992 Gramm bringt die Tastatur auf die Waage. Sehr stattliches Gewicht, welches dem Illuminated Keyboard aber einen festen Stand garantiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich ist die Länge des Anschlusskabels nicht zu verachten. 1,80 Meter konnte ich mit meinem "hölzernen Messgerät" ermitteln. Für manche auf dem Boden stehende Rechner schon die Schmerzgrenze, wenn die Tastatur noch freie Beweglichkeit haben soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bei der G11 vorteilhaft über die G-Tasten zu erreichen war, hat das Illuminated Keyboard mit Hilfe der F-Tasten in Kombination mit der FN-Taste vereint.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diverse Anwendungen oder gar einzelne Ordner können dank der SetPoint-Software von Logitech verknüpft und mit nur zwei Tasten erreicht werden. Die Symbole sollen das Auffinden der einzelnen Verknüpfungen erleichtern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunderbar, wie reichhaltig die Belegung der F-Tasten ist. F8 gibt euch übrigens ganz problemlos einen Kaffeetassenhalter (es öffnet euer DVD-Laufwerk).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die eingewölbte Windows-Taste kommt im Übrigen nur einmal auf der Tastatur vor. Beim Anblick der rechten Tastaturhälfte fällt auf, dass diese Taste durch die FN-Taste ersetzt wurde, was meiner Meinung nach ein konsequenter Schritt seitens Logitech war. Die Windows-Taste lässt sich hardwareseitig nicht abschalten, was bei der G11 über einen Schieberegler umzusetzen war. Ein kleiner Minuspunkt für die Spielewelt, da ein versehentliches Drücken manch Spiel ungewollt in die Taskleiste mit Blick auf den Desktop verbannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zum nächtlichen Erscheinungsbild, was diese Tastatur so einzigartig machen soll.

Ganz oben rechts auf der Tastatur befindet sich ein Symbol mit einer Glühlampe. Dort können drei Stufen der Lichtintensität durchgeschaltet werden. Allerdings wechselt die Stärke des Lichtes nicht einfach so von jetzt auf gleich. Nein, nein... Das Licht dimmt sich ganz gemütlich und edel wirkend herunter und herauf. Sobald ihr drei Mal diese Taste gedrückt habt, ist die gesamte Beleuchtung ausgeschaltet. Wird sie aber wieder betätigt, wird das Licht ganz gemächlich wieder heller und die Tastatur in der höchsten Intensität zur Geltung gebracht. Ein wahrer Augenschmaus.

Bevor ich jetzt aber zu sehr aushole, möchte ich euch die drei Leuchtprogramme veranschaulichen. So befindet sich das Illuminated Keyboard in der hellsten Lichtstufe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einem Tastendruck erstrahlt das Tastenfeld insgesamt etwas dezenter. Der transparente, schmale Kunststoffrahmen, der die Tastatur außen am Rand umgibt, wird nicht beleuchtet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die niedrigste Lichtstärke wirkt sehr zurückhaltend, dennoch sind die beleuchteten Tasten ohne fremde Beleuchtung (auch ohne Bildschirm) sehr angenehm anzusehen und verständlich zu erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Oktober 2009)

*[Kurztest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard - Fortsetzung*

Der Numblock zeigt sich edel, die Tasten sind selbst beim indirekten Hinblicken auf eine andere Taste abseits des Numblockes sehr gut zu erkennen. Das kleine Etwas, welches unterhalb zwischen ENTF und Enter leuchtet, ist eine "1", die euch signalisieren soll, dass der Numblock aktiv ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einzig und allein die Symbole der F-Tasten strahlen. Die leuchtende Umrahmung jeder Taste wirkt sehr hilfreich zur Orientierung, erstrahlt dennoch völlig unaufdringlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Nahansicht samt oben genannter Windows-Taste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutlich zu erkennen: Die "1", welche (wie oben erwähnt) euch zeigt, dass der Numblock aktiv ist. Die Feststelltaste wird ebenfalls mit einem orange aufleuchtendem "A" dargestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Illuminated Keyboard bietet eine hervorragende Verarbeitung, ein flüsterleises Tastenfeld und eine schmackhafte Beleuchtung in Verbindung sehr leicht zu erreichender Tasten. 

Die Tasten haben einen Anschlag im Mittelfeld: Es pendelt sich zwischen Notebook- und gewöhnlicher Desktoprechnertastatur ein; nicht zu sanft, aber auch nicht unnötig hart. Der Weg der Tasten ist so ausgeklügelt, dass sich überschlagende Finger und grobe Rechtschreibfehler fast der Vergangenheit angehören. Ich habe selbst beim Schreiben dieses Tests gemerkt, dass ich viel flotter Zeile an Zeile reihen kann und nicht sich mehr so flüchtige Rechtschreibfehler breit machen, wie es bei der G11 noch der Fall war.

Für Spieler ist die Tastatur fast uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Ihr solltet ein Freund flacher Tastaturen sein und auch niemand, der regelrecht auf die Tasten drischt. Sobald ihr euch nach einiger Zeit der Eingewöhnung eingelebt habt, werdet ihr schnell die kleinen Vorteile und viel kürzeren Wege der Finger feststellen  Das sollte euch Vorteile in der Reaktion verschaffen. Lediglich die Windows-Taste könnte den Spaß etwas trüben.

Pro:

+ Hochwertige Verarbeitung
+ Dimmbare, sehr edel wirkende Beleuchtung
+ Kurze Tastenwege, knackiger Anschlag
+ Sehr leise Tastengeräusche
+ Weiche Handballenauflage
+ Dünne Bauweise
+ Mindestens 12 frei wählbare Funktionstasten

Contra:

- Mit rund 70 Euro recht teuer
- Knapp bemessenes Anschlusskabel
- Klein wirkende Return- und Backspace-Taste
- Windows-Taste hardwareseitig nicht zu deaktivieren
- Kein USB-Hub

Kritik, Lob, Anregungen? Nur zu


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*

-Hier könnt ihr eure Meinung ablassen-


----------

